# District of Columbia Medical Marijuana



## DeliciousMagician (Mar 26, 2012)

Howdy! I'm moving to Washington, DC and I'm curious about the MMJ scene in the District of Columbia. After performing some research concerning DC's MMJ program, I am still left with questions. Here is some pertinent information from procon.org:

*5. District of Columbia (DC)* *Amendment Act B18-622*




(80KB) "Legalization of Marijuana for Medical Treatment Amendment Act of 2010" -- Approved 13-0 by the Council of the District of Columbia on May 4, 2010; signed by the Mayor on May 21, 2010|

*Effective:* July 27, 2010 [After being signed by the Mayor, the law underwent a 30-day Congessional review period. Neither the Senate nor the House acted to stop the law, so it became effective when the review period ended.] 

*Approved Conditions:* HIV, AIDS, glaucoma, multiple sclerosis, cancer, other conditions that are chronic, long-lasting, debilitating, or that interfere with the basic functions of life, serious medical conditions for which the use of medical marijuana is beneficial, patients undergoing treatments such as chemotherapy and radiotherapy.
*Possession/Cultivation: *The maximum amount of medical marijuana that any qualifying patient or caregiver may possess at any moment is two ounces of dried medical marijuana. The Mayor may increase the quantity of dried medical marijuana that may be possessed up to four ounces; and shall decide limits on medical marijuana of a form other than dried.
On Apr. 14, 2011, Mayor Vincent C. Gray announced the adoption of an emergency amendment




(450 KB) to title 22 of the District of Columbia Municipal Regulations (DCMR), which added a new subtitle C entitled "Medical Marijuana." The emergency amendment "will set forth the process and procedure" for patients, caregivers, physicians, and dispensaries, and "implement the provisions of the Act that must be addressed at the onset to enable the Department to administer the program."
On Feb. 14, 2012, the DC Department of Health's Health Regulation and Licensing Administration posted a revised timeline for the dispensary application process




(180 KB), which listed June 8, 2012 as the date by which the Department intends to announce dispensary applicants available for registration.*Medical Marijuana Program

*The law establishes a medical marijuana program to "regulate the manufacture, cultivation, distribution, dispensing, purchase, delivery, sale, possession, and administration of medical marijuana and the manufacture, possession, purchase, sale, and use of paraphernalia. The Program shall be administered by the Mayor." *Patient Registry Fee:
**[*Editor's Note*: Although the law took effect on July 27, 2010, the Mayor and the Department of Health have yet to determine how the medical marijuana program will be run. A DC Department of Health spokesperson told ProCon.org by phone on Jan. 19, 2011 that no announcement has been made regarding when the program will begin.] 
*Accepts other states' registry ID cards?*
Unknown
*Registration:
*Program not yet established (as of Feb. 22, 2012)



I have been diagnosed with Generalized Anxiety Disorder (GAD) for several years and I am in possession of my medical records. From my perspective, my condition is "chronic", "long-lasting", and "debilitating", however I am unaware if my condition will make me eligible to receive MMJ. I'd like to hear from someone actually involved with the MMJ scene in DC. I do take prescription medication for my condition (I live in a non-MMJ state) and will need to find a new doctor after I move. However, I'd love to find a physician that will give me a recommendation for MMJ and help me eliminate the need for other prescription meds.

Does anyone have any experience with medical marijuana in DC? Do you have any advice for me?


----------



## DeliciousMagician (Mar 27, 2012)

I read this news today:

[h=2]D.C. to announce marijuana center locations Friday[/h] 


Tuesday - 3/27/2012, 7:37am ET

WASHINGTON - The five locations where D.C. residents can obtain medical marijuana will be announced Friday. 
D.C. joins 16 other states in the country that have made it legal to use marijuana for medical reasons. 
Under the law, approved by Congress in 2010, doctors can write a recommendation for the use of marijuana by those who have HIV/AIDS, cancer, multiple sclerosis, glaucoma and other serious conditions. 
Since marijuana isn't approved by the FDA doctors can write recommendations for pain management but can't prescribe it. 
Although five official locations will be announced Friday, 10 in the District are authorized to grow marijuana. 
Medical marijuana must be used in the patient's home and cannot be smoked at any of the dispensaries nor in public places. Two ounces is the maximum a patient can have at one time. 
So far, Wards 5, 7 and 8 have put in applications to open cultivation centers within their borders, according to the DCist. 
_WTOP's Veronica Robinson and Heather Brady contributed to this report. Follow WTOP on Twitter. _ 
(Copyright 2012 by WTOP. All Rights Reserved.) 

Tags: veronica robinson, pot, medical marijuana, marijuana, d.c., cultivation centers 


Can anyone recommend a Doctor in the DC area who will write MMJ recommendations for GAD?


----------

